# I love you all



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes you lurking over there! I love you! Do you know that you are a truly amazing person and have a special gift. I'm not lying! If you think no one loves you that IS A LIE. I'm so happy you are alive to read this I LOVE YOU.

:kiss


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait till you get to know me, then I have a feeling things will change....


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks StayingMotivated, we need more threads like this.  :yay :high5


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

266x said:


> Wait till you get to know me, then I have a feeling things will change....


no I'll probably love you MORE for keeping it real. I love you:hug


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

ConfusedMuse said:


> Thanks StayingMotivated, we need more threads like this.  :yay :high5


aww thanks see now that made me feel loved:boogie

lets spread this love:kiss


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Famous said:


> Thanks, luve u 2 :hug


anytime! if you feel unloved ever remember that there is someone that loves you! :boogie


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Awh thanks for such a friendly thread, it makes me all teary and it brightens up my morning  Yes i get teary a lot lately xD And i really like your avatar, it looks super friendly!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

MoonForge said:


> Awh thanks for such a friendly thread, it makes me all teary and it brightens up my morning  Yes i get teary a lot lately xD And i really like your avatar, it looks super friendly!


 I'm glad. I'm also happy you exist. Thank you for helping spread loving energy. Everyone needs love.

yes this avatar is so cute I couldn't help myself:boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

who's ready for more lovin'?

 I'll resume my love notes when I wake up! I need to get my rest. Night and love you !


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SI VIS AMARI, AMA!

:hug


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

StayingMotivated, that's really sweet of you.

Let me return the favor!

:squeeze


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> SI VIS AMARI, AMA!
> 
> :hug


love you too!!!! :boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Satou said:


> StayingMotivated, that's really sweet of you.
> 
> Let me return the favor!
> 
> :squeeze


aww yes hugs are always great! :squeeze


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Everything always happens for a reason including why you were born and why you are alive this very moment. I love you!


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread is TOO HAPPY!! :wife


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love you too, but what is my gift? :sus


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

:squeezeHuggieee


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

kj87 said:


> This thread is TOO HAPPY!! :wife


love it!!!!!!!!!:boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I love you too, but what is my gift? :sus


my love is your gift! don't you know it's the only gift that can keep on giving

xoxox


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Myluckystar said:


> :squeezeHuggieee


I love hugs how did you know! love you too!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


>


how did you know i would like that song! winning! yes I feel the love


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

speaking of music...


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I love you even more than when I first read the thread now,


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a lot of love for everyone here on SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Have you thought about what "YOU ALL" is all referring to? That's quite a large scope.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love you too, "StayingMotivated". 

BTW - You are so lovely!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol aww this is such a sweet thread

love you too lol


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Temujin said:


> I think I love you even more than when I first read the thread now,


awww :boogie love you


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Andres124 said:


> I got a lot of love for everyone here on SAS.


good  the support of eachother is what we need. love you


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

IFR2012 said:


> I believe this is something we should say more, however people seem more comfortable with conflict and hate.
> 
> So I love you!


Yes I believe we should say it more too! imagine if everyone was loving -how wonderful the world would actually be!
:boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> I love you too, "StayingMotivated".
> 
> BTW - You are so lovely!


likewise! love you tooooooooo!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Have you thought about what "YOU ALL" is all referring to? That's quite a large scope.


love you  and yes I've thought about it! I love all 7 billion plus people! Some people are deemed not lovable but guess what we ALL came into this world the same! I could never look at any baby and not love them. We are meant to love.

So yes I love you too!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Chieve said:


> lol aww this is such a sweet thread
> 
> love you too lol


I love sweet things  love you too!!:clap


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

aww ur so lovable right now!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

lizzy19 said:


> aww ur so lovable right now!


hehe yes! :yes love u too


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


>


awww how did you KNOW?

love you too like cake. mmmmmmmmm cake!:boogie


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:squeeze


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Theologic said:


> I love you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :squeeze


love you too friend!!:boogie


----------

